
FinnAPL Idiom Library - kick
http://www.finnapl.fi/idilib.htm
======
mlochbaum
There's also a unicode version of the library at
[https://aplwiki.com/wiki/FinnAPL_idiom_library](https://aplwiki.com/wiki/FinnAPL_idiom_library)
.

